# Gonna send this idea to UBER about damn rating system



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

If trip is 5+ miles after ending trip at the destination UBER should give us 1 star automatically. Even if Rider rates us 1 star we get 2 stars in total as we drover customer safely on this moderately long trip. 
If trip is 10+ miles after ending trip at the destination UBER should give us 2 stars automatically, so if rider rates us 1 star we get 3 stars. 


Driving passenger safely on long trips should be appreciated despite passenger is happy with the car, cleanness, service 

Any opinions?


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

It makes sense. Long trips for me have been a mixed blessing. Great gas mileage, and good fairs, but the fares can lead to poor ratings. I would rather Uber require riders to provide feedback such as "What can be improved" and then if they select "Fare" and rate you lower, it becomes a 5 star rating, since Fare isnt' within the drivers control.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes you are right, but UBER does not want to get "fares are too high complaints from passengers when prices surge" 


So best case would be this. 

Anyway driving passenger two blocks away and driving passenger on all dangerous highways are totally different things and should be appreciated by UBER


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> It makes sense. Long trips for me have been a mixed blessing. Great gas mileage, and good fairs, but the fares can lead to poor ratings. I would rather Uber require riders to provide feedback such as "What can be improved" and then if they select "Fare" and rate you lower, it becomes a 5 star rating, since Fare isnt' within the drivers control.


most things arent in the drivers control bad pin , fare, surge, eta. ect,map their should be no rating for a driver. only a report button for harrasment or to report bad driving.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

For any rating below 5-star, the pax should be REQUIRED to explain what went wrong. Don't just ****ing stab me in the back with a 1-star.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I say give a sixth star option that is also 2.00 tip!


----------



## Aces (May 14, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I say give a sixth star option that is also 2.00 tip!


PAX should be able to choose
5.0-4.9 driver @1.50$ a mile
4.7-4.8 driver @1.20$ a mile
4.6 or below driver at the current 90 cents. 
With rumored fare drops again to put the nail in the coffin on the Cab industry they should reward the good navigating safe quick drivers


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lower fares would not be an option. Duh...

Anything less than a 5 , there should be a drop down menu with choices, better yet ! require them to write something. Unhappy people generally are lazier and won't write, hence more 5 stars. 

If the pax have a poor attitude of life in general we stand the chance we will get a lower rating to begin with. And believe me, not a lot of happy people out there. I'd venture to say that 15-20% of my pax use uber because of a misfortune they have had.


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> For any rating below 5-star, the pax should be REQUIRED to explain what went wrong. Don't just ****ing stab me in the back with a 1-star.


Thank you. I didn't get 5 stars, despite breaking breaking my back for the rider, I wanna know DAMN sure why it happened so I don't make that mistake again.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Aces said:


> PAX should be able to choose
> 5.0-4.9 driver @1.50$ a mile
> 4.7-4.8 driver @1.20$ a mile
> 4.6 or below driver at the current 90 cents.
> With rumored fare drops again to put the nail in the coffin on the Cab industry they should reward the good navigating safe quick drivers


Not a good idea with those cheap people man! 4.9 drivers would be sitting all day with no jobs, and then try to lower their ratings on purpose to get more jobs lol


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Complaining about long rides?? That's where the money is. I'll take long rides only for the risk of my rating. There are way bigger battles like a tip screen with the rating, stops on a trip, minimum fares, etc. Lets focus on the real ones.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Aces said:


> PAX should be able to choose
> 5.0-4.9 driver @1.50$ a mile
> 4.7-4.8 driver @1.20$ a mile
> 4.6 or below driver at the current 90 cents.
> With rumored fare drops again to put the nail in the coffin on the Cab industry they should reward the good navigating safe quick drivers


I think it should be the other way around. Bad passengers with lower ratings pay way more.


----------



## Pinky & The Brain (Apr 8, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> I think it should be the other way around. Bad passengers with lower ratings pay way more.


I like this idea, ARIV005!!! And they should be required to tip + leave comment feedback!!!


----------

